# Status of Erskine Seminary?



## yeutter (Oct 23, 2015)

In another seminary thread nobody mentioned Erskine Seminary. I know that Erskine went through a difficult time a few years ago. What is its status now.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 24, 2015)

To put it mildly, it is still in flux.

It is not the first place I recommend folks in our denomination go and I am not sure that will change anytime soon. 

I just do not know, to be honest, what the future holds.


----------



## arapahoepark (Oct 24, 2015)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> To put it mildly, it is still in flux.
> 
> It is not the first place I recommend folks in our denomination go and I am not sure that will change anytime soon.
> 
> I just do not know, to be honest, what the future holds.



If I may ask, what happened?


----------



## yeutter (Oct 24, 2015)

I do not know the specifics. The denomination started to become more conservative in the late 1970s. Eventually it broke contact with the PCUSA and joined NAPRC. The denomination returned to its reformed roots. The seminary did not move toward a distinctively reformed position as quickly as the denomination as a whole did. As a result many men studied for the ministry at other reformed seminaries.


----------



## Jake (Oct 24, 2015)

I don't know much about the situation (my knowledges comes from here), but I'm guessing since the faculty page includes members who are ministers in churches of the Progressive National Baptist Convention and the Southern Baptist Convention that they don't require even full time faculty to be Reformed Presbyterians?


----------

